# Precision Blacks in my 40 Competition Carry



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

I just shot about 120 rounds in a local IDPA match. The load was 185gr Precision Blacks @ 1.130 and N320. The chamber area looked like only a couple rounds were fired when I got home and opened the gun. The barrel had a very light grey/black covering that I could easily see the barrel steel.
I am extremely impressed and will buy more. Harold H.


----------

